# synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6?



## Mc DUBN (Jul 16, 2008)

just wondering wich is best for summer and or winter


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (Mc DUBN)*

I think by now there's about 10 threads about 98 GTI VR6's oil.
5w 40 is good for both times, winter and summer.
However, in the winter you can run little thiner oil like 5w30 and little thicker in the summer like 15w50 or 10w50.
I would keep 5w40 all the time, wouldn't mind 5w30 for the winter.
Use syntetic oil.


----------



## veedubguy96 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (Mc DUBN)*

regualar 5w 30 or 10w 30 seems fine enough dont go crazy with synthetic oil just make sure you get a good oil filter (fram is not a good oil filter) purolator is pretty decent wix or a hastings filters are good even a mobil one if not the stealership has OE which are best but any one of those are good. and yes you can mix synthetic oil with regular oil its an old wives tale that you couldnt the difference is that regular oil is natural and comes from the earth and synthetic is man made like in a labratory and doesnt break down as easy actually not much at all remember even if it say its good for 5000, 10,000, or 15,000 if the bottle says fully synthetic on its all the same they just like to charge you more because it says good for 15,000 miles the 5000 mile oil will probably last just as long but ur filter wont, my personal preferance is regular 5w30 non synthetic its tends to lubricate better you just have to change it every 3000 miles because it breaks down faster. oil is oil except 10w40 that stuff is garbage its only good for lawn mowers if you put it in ur car good luck... hey hopefully this helped out anyone confused about oil


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (veedubguy96)*

Please use European oil in your European car, please.
Please?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (Mc DUBN)*

5W-40 all year, 100% synthetic European oils, Lubro-moly, Motul, pentosin, castrol 0W-30 euro.
no need to go to higher weight during summer unless the engine is really worn and at most maybe 10W-40
Use OE filter or MANN/MAHLE
Jason


----------



## SpyderTB (May 4, 2008)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (AZV6)*

i like the Mann filter myself


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (Mc DUBN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mc DUBN* »_just wondering wich is best for summer and or winter

Around 2004 or so, VW put out an updated oil recommendation that said to use VW 502.00 rated oils for 1998 to then-current gasoline engines in the US. All such oils offered in the US are synthetic. Most are 5W-40, though some are 5W-30, 0W-40, or 0W-30 (not all oils of these grades meet VW 502.00).


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: synthetic oil for 98 gti vr6? (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_Please use European oil in your European car, please.
Please?









but my car is mexican







use vw approve oils


----------

